# a obtine diploma



## camelia81

Bună ziua,

Cum s-ar spune în engleză "a obţine o diplomă finalizând masteratul în economie"

Mulţumesc.


----------



## farscape

Graduated from University X with a MBA degree (chestia cu diploma e rezervată pentru liceu, pentru studiile superioare - undergraduate, graduate & post graduate - se folosește degree).

Later,
.


----------



## camelia81

ştiu, dar mã intrebam cum se poate face referire la diplomã - la nivel de liceu, spre exemplu.


----------



## farscape

Highschool diploma, atunci.

f.


----------



## camelia81

dar cum se spune "a obţine" highschool diploma? de fapt aceasta este întrebarea.


----------

